# Had an EFT session today



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I luckily haven't been here for a while, and as helpful it has been to be apart of this board, it is a good thing to say that I haven't had to visit too often.

I did want to share something that was helpful to me today. Although depersonalization, derealization, and disociation haven't been as massive as a problem as they were for me in 2010, I still struggle with them at times particularly when I am anxious.

I am now diving straight into my own healing in any way I can. Today, I had a an EFT session (emotional freedom technique). I feel very peaceful and also like I am coming more in my body.

I sometimes feel and felt like I am just spirit with no purpose in this world, and I had anger around that. I didn't feel human. I definitely wasn't grounded, and for me this directly relates to the DP/Anxiety. It is like I am also on emotional overload, and that is why I had DP.

Anyhow, EFT encompasses tapping on certain acupressure points while saying certain affirmations. The practitioner actually did the tapping, and I felt like I realized some stuff I didn't need. I feel more grounded. I just wanted to share this experience, in case someone wanted to try this.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that you have found something that works.

Im considering trying EFT.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

snow storm said:


> Glad to hear that you have found something that works.
> 
> Im considering trying EFT.


It is a very calming experience. I did it so specifically get driving. I don't drive because I feel out of my body so much. I have basically accepted this feeling, even though it sucks obviously as you know.

I found the biggest fear with driving is dissociating while driving. When doing the EFT, more than fear that arose was doubt, self anger and self judgement. We worked on that, and for some reason, I feel more in my body today.

Let me know if you decide to try it, and if it works for you!


----------

